# Keynote iPad 4-- utilisateur iPad 3 mécontent



## falcom1998 (24 Octobre 2012)

Je suis totalement écuré de la politique d'Apple avec l'annonce du nouveau nouvel iPad, possesseur de l'iPad 3 depuis sa sortie, je suis à mon troisième appareil suite à des problèmes de surchauffe, quand je l'utilise à fond impossible de le tenir plus de 30 secondes, de mémoire je crois qu'e ce problème à eté reconnu par Apple sur toute cette game depuis sont lancement. À ce problème on peut ajouter le fait que le adaptateur secteur fourni avec l'iPad 3 de 10 watts fait que ça soit impossible de charger et d'utiliser la tablette au même temps, et ça sans compter les 6 heures pour charger complètement la tablette. 

Hier soir notre cher Apple sort la version amélioré de notre iPad 3,  6 mois après sa sortie, sans doute ils ont corrigée le problème de surchauffe et ils fournissent un chargeur de 12 watts, moi je me sens arnaqué d'avoir acheté un produit bâclé avec des défauts de conception qui le rendent inutilisable. 

Je voudrais savoir si je suis le seul à avoir ce problème.


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2012)

Tu es le seul à avoir autant de grief en tout cas.

Franchement, je ne vois pas de problème. Une batterie, oui, ça chauffe,  c'est logique. Si tu veux un chargeur secteur de 12 watts, tu peux en acheter un en complément, ils le vendent à part. 

Je cherche encore ce qui fait que tu es éc&#339;uré, mais bon, tu dois avoir tes raisons que la raison ignore.


----------



## falcom1998 (24 Octobre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Tu es le seul à avoir autant de grief en tout cas.
> 
> Franchement, je ne vois pas de problème. Une batterie, oui, ça chauffe,  c'est logique. Si tu veux un chargeur secteur de 12 watts, tu peux en acheter un en complément, ils le vendent à part.
> 
> Je cherche encore ce qui fait que tu es écuré, mais bon, tu dois avoir tes raisons que la raison ignore.



Apple m'a changé 3 fois l'iPad et je continue a avoir le même problème de surchauffe qui empêche son utilisation, hier soir Apple nous présente le nouveau nouvel ipad avec tous les défauts du 3 corrigés. Je voulait avoir plus des témoignages pour savoir si ce problème est généralisé pour faire réagir Apple et le régler définitivement.


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2012)

À quel moment ça chauffe ? Lors de l'utilisation, la charge, le repos ?

Moi, je n'appelle pas ça un défaut, mais un problème de loi physique, une batterie, ça chauffe et un iPad, c'est avant tout une énorme batterie et un peu d'électronique.

Ça n'est pas un Kindle qui fonctionne encore même sans alimentation.


----------



## falcom1998 (24 Octobre 2012)

Voici ce que je viens de lire sur gizmodo, selon un rumeur Apple va changer l'iPad 3 pour l'iPad 4 aux personnes qui l'ont acheté il y a moins de 30 jours et les autres ???si après ça vous dites qu'apple ne s'en fout de la g... du monde 

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2012/10/24/echange-ipad.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------




gwen a dit:


> À quel moment ça chauffe ? Lors de l'utilisation, la charge, le repos ?
> 
> Moi, je n'appelle pas ça un défaut, mais un problème de loi physique, une batterie, ça chauffe et un iPad, c'est avant tout une énorme batterie et un peu d'électronique.
> 
> Ça n'est pas un Kindle qui fonctionne encore même sans alimentation.



Il chauffe au moment d'une forte sollicitation, les deux premiers iPads se sont mis en mode sécurité et se se sont éteints.


----------



## drs (24 Octobre 2012)

forte sollicitation qui fait qu'il chauffe trop et qu'il s'éteint?
Avec quelles applis? dans quel environnement?

J'utilise mon ipad3 souvent avec GarageBand (8 pistes bien remplies). Oui il chauffe un peu, mais rien qui fait que je ne puisse plus l'utiliser.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Octobre 2012)

drs a dit:


> forte sollicitation qui fait qu'il chauffe trop et qu'il s'éteint?
> Avec quelles applis? dans quel environnement?
> 
> J'utilise mon ipad3 souvent avec GarageBand (8 pistes bien remplies). Oui il chauffe un peu, mais rien qui fait que je ne puisse plus l'utiliser.



Moi je l'utilise avec iMovie (clips 720p ou 1080p) et franchement ça chauffe mais sans plus... 

Je comprend en tout cas ceux qui sont dégoutés, idem hier j'étais surpris du coup de trafalgar de cupertino (nous sortir un iPad revisité 6 mois après, on a vu mieux niveau espérance de vie... ). Je ne dis pas que le 3 est largué mais un CPU 2X chez le 4 ce n'est pas négligeable surtout dans mon cas (iMovie, lecture vidéos HD...)


----------

